
The 25 worst passwords of 2015 will make you weep for humanity - wasi0013
http://mashable.com/2016/01/19/worst-passwords-2015/#r78qwO09cmqT
======
sjclemmy
I've worked in places where a number of these were actual passwords to actual
servers. starwars anyone?

